
Rohingya persecution in Myanmar - chewz
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-41146706
======
chewz
Really disappointed that 90% Buddhist country lead by Peace Nobel Laureate is
persecuting minority Rohingya for years and on such a scale.

~~~
Freak_NL
Any religion or ideology can be (and has been) used to instigate or allow
inhumane acts against groups of people; Buddhism is no exception (as anyone
well-versed in Asian history will tell you). 'We' in the West tend to take a
rather peaceful view of Buddhism due its lack of conflict 'here'.

Not that religion is inherently violent though. It's just another attribute
that can be used to determine membership of a group and access to privileges.

I agree with you on Aung Suu Kyi though; the way she completely denies the
statehood of the Rohingya minority — by consistently calling them 'Bengali'
instead of Myanmarese and by allowing this genocide to happen — is galling.

